# Got one anyway…!



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the Cruze TD, mine is over a year old now and not a single issue to date. You can't help but love a car that is so effortless to drive.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congrats!

I just order one too!

I love the torque of this engine!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hurray! Congrats on finally making the jump.

I love the rainforest green on the Cruze. I probably would have gone for that color if it was available when I bought mine.



> Only gripe: not many cubby holes on the interior to store my stuff (ie.: cell phone, sunglasses, change, etc…).


One of the few things I really wish was different about the interior as well.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on the TD! You're finally in the "club." The lack of interior storage was my only grip too. I still find myself reaching for the fuse box (which was a storage compartment in my Cobalt) to get my phone charger Green was my second choice. It looks great!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats , Mine is just 5 days old and I love it as well!!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Congratulations! Looks great! I know what you mean about the "extras". Mine is as base as you can get for the Diesel trim. 

Surprisingly I'm an audiophile with thousands of LP's and high end tube stereo gear and I'm thrilled with the sound system in the car. Although I've only ever taken home audio seriously and never did a single thing to improve a stock car stereo this blows anything I've had in a car out of the water. Nice stereo separation, rich/controlled bass (not window shaking, so it actually sounds good). A good indication of the sound quality is the ability to tell just how terrible XM radio sounds. The bitrate is garbage. It sounds like the low bitrate MP3's I'd download in highschool on a 56k modem before high speed internet was an option. I've heard it in other cars with typical lousy stock stereos and it sounded fine because the lousy system couldn't reveal the flaws.

I'd be interested to hear the pioneer system. I listen to music at moderate volumes not screaming loud but I do notice the stock system could run out of steam for the listener who really wants to crank it. I'd be willing to guess the Pioneer system remedies that.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks all! Now I can't wait for a road trip.



> I'd be interested to hear the pioneer system. I listen to music at moderate volumes not screaming loud but I do notice the stock system could run out of steam for the listener who really wants to crank it. I'd be willing to guess the Pioneer system remedies that.


Since it was drizzling steadily in the area, I checked out the car inside the Service area...and I actually had the sales lady pull a standard Cruze into the garage, so I could jump between the two to compare the sound quality. I'm no audiophile, but the difference is noticeable.

The stereo in my old Hyundai just didn't have enough oomph...so I wanted to be sure I got a sound system that I didn't have to crank all the way up. _Of course the Cruze is a LOT quieter inside at highway speed than the Hyundai, so the stereo doesn't have to compete as hard with road noise._


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> Thanks all! Now I can't wait for a road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good point. This car is quieter then anything I've ever owned.

PS I have all the weathertech floormats in mine and will be ordering the trunk liner as well soon. I do pipeline and excavation construction and often end the day with mud caked boots. They work like a champ!!! Winter will be a breeze as well!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats! That green looks great!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicely played. 

The green was my second choice. 

What happened with the splash guards?


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the CTD Club. If your experiences are anything like mine, your love of your little torque monster will just continue to grow.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats and enjoy your cruze!


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got mine Friday after the long 6 week custom order wait, also in rainforest green. The pictures truly don't do this color justice, the way it goes from bright metallic green in light to pitch black in the shades sections is truly unique, and much more bold than the previous available cruze colors. Well worth the wait. Incidentally, this is a clone color from the 2014 corvettes lime rock metallic, same paint code different name. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

@ Tomko:



> What happened with the splash guards?


Unfortunately, this one didn't have them. Maybe I'll buy and install them myself.

@ tracepk:



> Incidentally, this is a clone color from the 2014 corvettes lime rock metallic, same paint code different name.


Cool!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats! I have seen you post before and never realized you didn't have one yet! I saw that green color in person and it's beautiful!


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats on the ride! I'm looking at a non diesel tonight that is the green. I'm not sure how I like it from the pictures but we will see when I get there.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

The WeatherTech liners are great. Only caveat is with the diesel the trunk liner doesn't quite fit with the pump/tire sealant kit mounted on the driver side of the trunk. I just let it stay flipped up against the pump and put a few things behind it. It seems to keep things there that are light. I still recommend the liner.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I bought the GM trunk mat because I didn't like the rigidity of the WeatherTech for accessing the DEF. 

The GM mat is really thick rubber, highly flexible and fits nicely. The only thing is that it seems almost an inch thick and our trunks are already a little shallow. 

GM part number 22990827. 

FWIW I do like my WeatherTech liners in the cabin. Just vacuumed them today.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

I too have the optional all weather interior mats. I may find out as soon as tomorrow how well the CTD does in snow. The weather forecast here (Salt Lake City) is for valley rain and mountain snow with snow levels potentially going all the way down to 5000 feet. And, I live on a "bench" just in front of the Wasatch Front, just a bit over 6000 feet.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> I may find out as soon as tomorrow how well the CTD does in snow.


Good luck! "Low rolling resistance tires" and snow sounds like a conflict of interest to me. 

I too hope that the Cruze does well in the snow.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> Good luck! "Low rolling resistance tires" and snow sounds like a conflict of interest to me.
> 
> I too hope that the Cruze does well in the snow.


I never thought of it that way... LOL


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DieselEnvy said:


> Good luck! "Low rolling resistance tires" and snow sounds like a conflict of interest to me.


Seems logical to me too - but then I discovered that the Hakkapeliitta R2 is a low rolling resistance tire.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its a green diesel! Love it! Congratulations!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Grats! Nice looking car.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I love how the green looks. I never considered the green because I have a bad mental picture of green, like the forest green on the old MK4 Jetta's or old Subaru's. 

Are you planning on removing the dealer tramp stamp? I specifically woudln't buy from my local dealer because that was a non-negotiable for them as well as me. I wouldn't buy a car with one and they wouldn't sell a car without one. I will take it to them for service because they are good guys and willing to listen to my concerns since they have only sold 1 diesel and haven't serviced any yet. 

So congratulations on the car and enjoy the ride!


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Are you planning on removing the dealer tramp stamp?


Done (not long after I took the photo). And, since I bought it in Ohio, it has a front license plate mount (with a plastic dealer ad). I'm trying to decide what I might put up there. _Don't need a front plate in PA._


----------

